# A suggestion?



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

I read all the time on this board that people are at the same place at the same time but don't know who the other person is. Might I suggest tieing a blue ribbon or something to your tackle box so we might find each other. Post your thoughts, maybe we can come up with something...Tightlines


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hat,

You're right! Lots of time I come back from a trip only to find out that I was fishing next to people that post on this site!

I found that by following the website and noticing what other users talk about as their rods/reels, surfcarts, clothing, etc. really helps to identify PS users in the field. McCrea walked up to me at SPSP one day and said "Are you Sandcrab"? He knew me by sight.

Maybe if we all wore PS hats or hooded sweatshirts (getting cold now) we could identify each other.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Good idea to identify ourselves. How though?

I think I am going to buy a HUSKY (tools) hat or jacket.
Then people will know me.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Husky,
I know Rapala makes a lure called a HuskyJerk. You might want to carry that one on ya. just kidding.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well, Im probily the guy that catches big fish by accident.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Just look for the only guy on the jetty who is togging with Conventional outfit. I will also be knocking those buck toothed fishies silly. You'll know it is me when ya see my cooler full of blackies. 

I am a young white guy with an afro that would make any black man jealous. That is another sure way to identify me.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

i have met quite a few ppl by talking to them and bringing up pier and surf or tidal fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

When I'm fishing the Tank and taking that long 1 1/4 mile walk to the end of the pier/bridge I know I'm passing some TF guys because I read their post later the day or the next morning. So the next time you see an old, white haired guy wearing a red baseball hat (Triggerfish gave it to me) and pushing a gray food servece type cart that's me, CATMAN. Stop me and say hi, I'm really not a bad guy. Aside from that I'm going to stencil CATMAN on the sides of the cart.

Catman.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

what about stenciling slipsinker on the other side?    j/k


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Where are you all fishing this weekend? I'm going to hit the surf on VA's AI. Anything been biting down there? 
You can call me Tex if that's easier.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Joey,
I see you get around.  That one's for boat fishing.  

Catman


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have lots of P&S stickers if you guys want to slap them on your coolers or tackle boxes...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

the sticker on the cooler isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Yhea man sand flea, thats the ticket. How do we get them? I looked in merchandise but did not see any....Tightlines


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I keep a bunch of them in my truck and give them away when I run into P&S guys on the water.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings all!

I'm pretty easy to recognize with my red beard and New Jersey Angler hat with the Cape May Tournament pin. I'll slap P&S stickers on my fish coolers. Feel free to come up and introduce yourselves... I hardly ever bite anymore!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*sand flea*

I probably should know the answer to this question, but here goes anyway. Can you scan one and e-mail it to me? I could use it as a background and print up a few to make cd labels for my pier and surf stored data as well as print up about 8 rectangular shaped ones for my coolers. 
Just thought I would ask anyway. I know there may be *copyright* issues of concern to you. But I promise not to *copy wrong* anything.
Oh well. Save a few for me til next year. Please. Maybe some day. Maybe sometime. Maybe somewhere I'll run into you.  
If that didn't work, should I start forming tears in a last effort plea?  

Thanks


*Manayunk* thanks for reminding me. I have to make a dentist appointment soon.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If anybody wants some of these stickers, just mail me offline and I'll give you my mailing address. Send me a self-addressed stamped envelope and I'll mail one back to you.

And I'm not worried about copyright--I own it, and I give permission to anyone who wants to use it for non-commercial purposes.

You know, it's funny how you can fish next to someone, sometimes for years, and find out you know them from online. I can't tell you how many times I've been fished from AI down to the OBX and had someone give me a funny look, then walk over and say, "Are you sand flea? I thought you were older."  I know lots of other people on here have had similar experiences.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Maybe our generous users could send in a check or money order with their order to help defray the costs.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab and Sandflea!

(Are you guys related?)

How about a "promotional", with one free sticker for every five dollars sent in... The 2003 contribution is coming up fast!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

M Jake,

No - We are not related. Sandcrabs are older and wiser than Sandfleas.  Besides, he goes South (VA) to fish during his extended time off, I go East (DE/MD AI). 

I'm in for some stickers.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Okay. Non commercial purposes. You got me on that one *sand flea.* I wanna do this right now. 
I understand that it'll be ok to display the stickers. If I am approached by someone and they ask me what is Pier and Surf should I respond, "if you don't know what it is then I can't talk to you about it. Copyright restrictions you know."  I would think that would be bad for business. 
Now on the other hand seems we would be carrying them as an "ID" sort of speaking. Kinda like "Reps." Any fringe benefits come along with that? Other than being easily recognizable to other P&S board members, does that mean we'll be immediately recognized by fishing pier personnel as well and even possibly get a discount off the pier admission? Kinda like a group rate thing, being that there are over a thousand of us. What about discounts at bait and tackle stores? What about those occassional times when someone may want to venture out onto the water by headboat? Any discounts for the fare? Better yet what about the customary yearly charter that's usually compliments of the Ceo? What about reserved parking spaces. What about-----?
Ok. Enough with the assumptions. We get great benefits already from P&S. But I was sure beginning to look forward to that first paycheck from P&S. And seeming I wouldn't be assigned to the advertising department, I was sure I could make it with the salary for being a "Rep". 

Now if the stickers come with *.com* added then I won't need any answers to the above questions.  
With your permission I will be glad to rant on and on and on to all who show interest in P&S.

Guess I can forget about that week off with paid vacation huh    And the Xmas bonus as well?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thrifty Angler: Of course you can talk about it all you like. Word of mouth is how so many people ended up here. I just don't want someone sticking the logo on crap and making money off of it.

Discounts? Awful early to be climbing into the bottle, isn't it?  Your little daydream about all the cash that'll flow from this site sounds about like me, circa 1999 when I started it. ("Yeah, I'll start a site just for pier and surf anglers! And I'll get lots of venture capital for it, then in the IPO I'll become worth millions! I'll get to fish all the time, maybe hire a small staff, preferably hot chicks under the age of 25.")

You guys crack me up...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Dang sand flea, I'm sorry about this. Seems I may have let a monster out of it's bag...LOL, Tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

It wasn't such a bad idea.  I know that I've probily fished right next to at least one of the guys on this board.


----------

